# Sweet potato (yam) fries



## Suus (Jan 23, 2006)

Please help me!!! I used to live in Vancouver, Canada, where I had the change to eat wonderful, crispy sweet potato fries at Havana Bar. I tried everything to make them as crispy myself, and I didn't succeed.
I baked, fried, deep fried, double deep fried and still no crisp fries. Does anyone have an idea or solution?
I love it sooo much, and am getting more and more frustrated with every attempt I undertake.

Thank you, Suus


----------

